# Gmr 7-6-07



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

Steve and i went out again tonight to see if we could have any luck. Steve caught the first fish which was a 22.5 pound flathead which was a great fish. But the good news out of it was that it was a spawned out female with the scratches healing on her head. I gave steve alittle grief about this fish because it was 3 ounces short of the best of the year. The next fish i took, it was a 6.5 pound flathead, also was a female that had healing scrapes. We sat there with nothing happening when that little flathead screamed my abu, it scared the hell out of me. We hit a calm spot there for about an hour and a half. Then steve got a run had the fish on but came off in the direction of my abu, i re-casted out and within 5 minutes my clicker was singing the loudest we have heard all year. It was a 15.9 pound flathead which interesting enough had a fresh gash in her mouth and was bleeding pretty good. Im convinced it was the fish steve lost. Well it was a good night and i cant wait to get out again.


----------



## bigdogsteve-o (Aug 26, 2005)

That 15# did exactly that,came off my hook and went right after yours. It was a good night on the river.can't wait to get out again and bust some more. Hey Nate,this is the first time in like five trips that we didn't catch a turtle.


----------



## catfish1998 (Jul 8, 2004)

Looks good guys. I talked to my buddy in tipp city last night. He is hitting them good up around troy. Thanks for the picks


----------



## bigdogsteve-o (Aug 26, 2005)

Thanks Catfish, good to hear other people getting into some flatties in other spots,maybe they are going to really turn on since they are coming off their spawns.


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

hopefully steve, and thats good to hear they are hitting flatties that high on the GMR Catfish


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I think the wife and I will be hitting some spot on the GMR tonight. Not excatlly sure where yet, but it should be fun just to get out. Last time out she got one over 20#, so maybe the luck will pass to me this time.


----------



## bigdogsteve-o (Aug 26, 2005)

Good luck Mellon, hope you guys do well tonight.


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

good luck bryan


----------



## catfish1998 (Jul 8, 2004)

All I know is the water levels hear in columbus are low. Hoover is down most spots we fish I think if you can jump good you can make to the side.


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

catfish1998 said:


> All I know is the water levels hear in columbus are low. Hoover is down most spots we fish I think if you can jump good you can make to the side.


the river is really low here too, but with the last rain it went up alittle bit. but the level is still well below average


----------



## Steelwolve (Apr 18, 2006)

Man you guys are killin em this year, Congrats! Up here the bite in Columbus weve been doing OK but nothing like the sizes ya are catching. Do you guys use bullheads exclusively?


----------



## catfish1998 (Jul 8, 2004)

That is the truth steel. It is real slow at hoover an alum. Have you been fishing any of the rivers.


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

no we use all types of bait shad, suckers, bluegills. We like to take a variety so if they are hitting on one thing hopefully we have it


----------



## 01mercLS (Oct 28, 2006)

Some nice flatties, beautiful fish.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I wasnt sure about Flaties in the Tipp City area becasue I've always heard that they are basically all but gone north of West Carrollton. I may have to try this little area in Tipp that I know for Flats one time.


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

i have always heard they dont get above dayton because of all the low head dams. But i find it hard to believe theres not 4th or 5th generation flatties up in tipp and other areas, becuase we know the flatheads were there before. And i have even seen flatheads in the stillwater above the englewood dam


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

Ok i have had it with the questions, i will tell you where steve i fish on the GMR. It is somewhere between Indian Lake and the Ohio river.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Dude!!!!! That's the same area I fish!!!!


----------



## chrisoneal (May 13, 2006)

omg no way. That is the same area were i fish also. Lol


----------



## bigdogsteve-o (Aug 26, 2005)

Holy cow,that must be the most fished place in Ohio


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I knew you guys were fishing my secret spot!


----------



## bigdogsteve-o (Aug 26, 2005)

I am afraid it is no longer a secret, but I swear I didn't tell anyone


----------



## flathead (Apr 11, 2005)

I think for numbers nothing beets the GMR. I nailed them last weekend catching 8 flatheads during the day. Its in the heat too and in a time spand of about 4hrs. The river was up and the bite was on, i'm hoping for the same this weekend!


----------



## 01mercLS (Oct 28, 2006)

WOW nice fish flathead.


----------



## flathead (Apr 11, 2005)

Thanks a lot man!


----------



## bigdogsteve-o (Aug 26, 2005)

Nice fish.


----------

